# 3 parents with the brichardis?



## lior (Sep 16, 2004)

has anyone ever expirienced something like this?
i'v got 3 large, full grown brichardis looking after 70-90 babies. all 3 are defending the teritory and chase after the rest of the fish in the tank.


----------



## African_Fever (Jun 4, 2003)

They're rather well known for their harem breeding. My julies did it, but it was one of their young that grew up and now defends the nest against everything.


----------



## lior (Sep 16, 2004)

thats the thing. they didn't grow up together. 1 of the 3 "parents" was introduced later on when thy were all grown. 
when they grow up from fry then they are helpers. but the 3 "parents" seem to be too big to be helpers.


----------



## tanganyikanhunt (Apr 20, 2004)

I have N. Pulcher trio which is actually a reverse. 2 males and a female. The males each picked on end of the tank and she dances between them. They have put so much of a cloud in the water that I have only scooped fish to sell for the last year.


----------



## carchie (Nov 21, 2002)

The fish don't have to be related. This just seems to occur.
I've observed several times with my mine.


----------



## LampLover (Feb 19, 2003)

If you ever see them in the wild their family groups consists of thousands of fish. Its not unusual to see that happening. Before I seperated the 2 pair and extra male i had in my 75g they all coexisted int he middle of the the. The two main pairs fry almost swam together and they tolerated each other about 6 inches apart in the middle of the tank. the extra male stayed in the rock stack at the top still in the middle and no fish could get to the middle of the tank being chased away by him and the other males. so it was a 5 parent unit with only 4 breeding fish . Very interesting fish .


----------



## Nerbil (Aug 31, 2004)

I wish I was so lucky! I've got 3 adult pulchers (2m, 1f) that won't coexist in any combination in a 55g! :lol:


----------



## cichliddave100 (Jun 2, 2004)

My N. Pulcher just had their first clutch of fry recently. I wasn't expecting it yet though because I have a trio as well. Two larger, one of which is definitely male, and a smaller female. I think my third is a male as well, but can't be sure. All three have been together since they were very young. The smaller female tries to push the oddball male out when he gets too close, but he doesn't seem to care. The breeding male could care less that the other male comes around, as the oddball male does no harm to the fry.


----------



## lior (Sep 16, 2004)

its very weird. ya i think mine are also 2 males and 1 female i'm nearly 100% about it.
you would think that the 2 males would be fighting over the female, bu they aren't.


----------



## indepfunnyfarm (Dec 6, 2003)

I have 2-20gal breeder tanks of them. I is really neat to see the way they interact. There are about 50 in each tank. Of course there are a lot of babies.


----------



## fishmommy (Feb 1, 2003)

I am so glad for this thread! I am new to Tangs and have a reverse trio of Juli Regani in one of my tanks. I thought I was crazy at first but several months of careful observation has proven it out - two males and one female sharing brood care and breeding like mad. Two other males are chased away.

Weird, but I am glad to hear not unheard-of :lol:


----------



## indepfunnyfarm (Dec 6, 2003)

I have a 70 gallon tank with Neolamprologus marunguensis (Kapampa) and there are 3 adults guarding the babies. That is all that is in the tank. They don't seem to do any harm. They just keep the others at bay.
I also have a 20 gallon breeder with Neolamprologus pulcher again with 3 adults guarding their babies.
It must be pretty common among tangs. 
It is pretty neat to observe. 
Walter


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me with my brichardi. At one point I even thought that I had two females and had two seperate set of fry.The primary pair chased out the third fish eventually.


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me with my brichardi. At one point I even thought that I had two females and had two seperate set of fry.The primary pair chased out the third fish eventually.


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me with my brichardi. At one point I even thought that I had two females and had two seperate set of fry.The primary pair chased out the third fish eventually.


----------



## fishmanDE (Aug 30, 2008)

well, from what I've read in many places, brichardi are a colonizing fish. while it is true that two males will fight over a female, they choose to defened their race over individual blood lines, no matter when the individual fish was added and no matter what sex. this would explain the reason that your male is guarding the other brichardi's breeding spot. it also would expain why the childen gaurd the spot for future generations. i've found alot of answers to this question, that one makes the most sense and seems to be the most accepted by aquariusts and researchers alike. hope it was helpful.


----------



## neofun (Sep 13, 2008)

what would be the best Male Female ratio for brichardi in a 75 gal by themselves .?? any help mine are fighting to much, and some of the males are tolerated but some are not. also any tips on sexing ?? thanks


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

I would pull out the males getting beat up or they will be dead soon.I think the only ratio that will be tolerated is 1 to 1.


----------



## fishmanDE (Aug 30, 2008)

yes, marco right, a ratio of 1 to 1 is a very good ratio. personaly, i would say only one or two males, (two at most) with at least four females (six at very most, six might be pushing it). and as far as sexing goes, usualy, usualy, USUALY, the males have the more elongated fins and are a bit more colorful. the males may also be a little larger than the females. and depending on the specific type of brichardi, the males might grow a slight hump on his head. these are some ways to tell, but there is no concrete physical attribute that will only be on a male brichardi 100% of the time. hope i was of help.


----------



## neofun (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks for the help


----------

